# Hey! Stephanie here!!



## Stephanie Chew (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey! Stephanie here!! 

A new member to this forum!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hello, welcome to Cheftalk!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Stephanie Chew said:


> Hey! Stephanie here!!
> 
> A new member to this forum!!


Welcome!


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Stephanie!

Welcome to CT!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Welcome to CT!


----------

